# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Barzani Türk işadamlarını Filistin askısına alıyor!

## bozok

*Barzani Türk işadamlarını Filistin askısına alıyor!* 


*Hasan DEMİR* 
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 17/04/2008* 



Uğur Dündar’a konuşan Güneydoğu kökenli işadamı Ekrem Basunlu’dan, Barzani’nin kendisine nasıl işkence yaptığını dinlerken, “Barzani eşkıyalıkta PKK’yı da katlamış” demekten kendimizi alamadık.

Evet Basunlu Kürt kökenli bir Türk vatandaşı. 

Müteahhit. 

Türkiye’de pek çok iş yapmış. Irak’ın kuzeyinde de ihaleler almış. Son işinde Neçirvan Barzani için villalar, benzin istasyonu yapmış. Yapmış amma bir türlü parasını alamamış. Alamayınca, Neçirvan’ı mahkemeye vermeye kalkmış. İlgililer, “Sen deli misin, hayatınla oynadığının farkında mısın!” ikazında bulunmuş amma iş işten geçmiş, Barzani’nin adamları önce Basunlu’nun eşini tutuklamış. Sonra da Basunlu’yu yaka paça götürüp çok dar bir zindanda yarı beline kadar su içerisine batırmışlar. “Suya girince ciğerlerim ağzıma geldi” diyor Basunlu. Arena programında Uğur Dündar, “Niye?” diye sorduğunda, “Suda elektrik vardı” demesin mi?

İçimizden, “Kürt kökenli bu Türk müteahhite verilen elektrik Türkiye’nin kendi insanına 10, Barzani’ye 4 cente verdiği elektriktir” diye geçti. Belki su da Türkiye’den giden suydu. üünkü Irak’ın su ihtiyacının yüzde 19’u da Türkiye’den karşılanıyor. Hadi Basunlu alacağını istedi, hanımını niye tutukluyorsunuz? 

Peki Basunlu’nun söyledikleri doğru olabilir miydi?

Bizim anlatılanların doğruluğundan zerre şüphemiz yok.

Niçin derseniz, örnek o kadar çok ki.

Mesela Dr. Kemal Seyyid, Irak’ın Kuzeyinde doğup Avusturya’ya yerleşmiş bir öğretim üyesiydi. Bir gün, memleketimdir dedi. Erbil’e gidip üniversitelerde ders vermeye başladı. Gördükleri içini sızlatmış olmalı ki, “Barzani yolsuzluk yapıyor. Irak’ın kuzeyi İsraillileştirilmektedir. Peşmerge adam kaçırıp şantaj yapıyor, haraç alıyor!” diye yazılar yazdı. Dr. Kemal bir Kürt, bir Türk değil. Yani niye böyle bir şey yazsın, niye başını belaya soksun? Sen misin gerçeği yazan, Barzani de tuttu Dr. Kemal Seyyid’i tam 30 yıl hapse mahkÃ»m etti. 

Neyse, Seyyid’in Avrupa’da dostları vardı, sesini duyurdu, bu badireden en az hasarla kurtulmayı başardı. 

“Beni ayaklarımdan tavana astılar” diyen ve “Onlara ya beni öldürün, ya bir silah verin ben kendimi öldüreyim diye yalvardım” diyen Kürt kökenli Türk işadamının doğru söylediğine inanmamız için en büyük şahitlerden biri de İlnur üevik olsa gerek. 

Biliyorsunuz İlnur üevik de kelimenin tam anlamıyla bir Barzani misyoneri idi. Aldığı yüz milyon dolarlık ihaleler karşılığında Türkiye’de Barzani’nin ve Irak’ın kuzeyinde oluşmakta olan yeni devletin propagandasını yapıyor, bölgeyi ziyaret eden Türk gazetecileri “Kürdistan’a hoş geldiniz” diye karşılıyordu. Ve Barzani’lere danışmanlık yapmaktan gurur duyduğunu söyleyen de İlnur üevik’ti. İşte Barzani bu İlnur üevik’in bile yaptığı müteahhitlik hizmetlerinin karşılığı olan 80 milyon doları ödemedi. Has adamı İlnur üevik’e bunu yapan Kürt kökenli Türk vatandaşı Basunlu’ya neler yapmaz ki. 

Basunlu diyor ki:

“- Barzani benden Türkiye aleyhine çalışmamı, ajanlık yapmamı istedi, kabul etmedim, ipler orada koptu!” 

PKK’dan kaçarak güvenlik güçlerine sığınan örgütün Mardin sorumlusu da Barzanilerin kendilerine Türkiye’deki askeri ve stratejik bölgelerin yerlerini belirlemek için ajanlık teklif ettiğini anlatmamış mıydı?

Taşlar nasıl da yerine oturuyor öyle değil mi!

Kürt kökenli Türk işadamı Basunlu, “Türkiye’de bazı Kürtler polisleri taşlıyor, panzerlere molotof kokteylleri atıyor da polis bu gençlere bir şey demiyor. Onlar gitsin Barzani’nin polisine gözünün üstünde kaşın var desin de görelim, dakikada hayatı kayar” diyor. Uğur Dündar, “Peki çözüm?” diye sorduğunda Basunlu şu cevabı veriyor:

*“- üözüm Türkiye’nin Irak’ın kuzeyine el koymasıdır. üünkü Irak’ın kuzeyi orada yaşayan herkes için bir hapishaneye dönüşmüştür. Türk devleti bugün, ’Sınırları açıyorum, Kürtlere Türk vatandaşı olma hakkı tanıyorum’ desin, Barzani bölgesinde bir tek Kürt kalmaz, soluğu Türkiye’de alır!”*

----------


## bozok

*Kuzey Irak’ta ekonomik zorbalık!*


*Serpil Yılmaz*
*[email protected]*
*16.04.2008*



*Hapisteki işadamı-1*


Kuzey Irak’a tanıştığım bir işadamı, “İstanbul’a geldim, anlatacaklarım var“ diyordu. Buluştuk, ilk sözleri:

“Bize uygulanan zulümdür, zorbalıktır. Müteahhitlerin hakedişlerinin son diliminin verilmediğini duyuyoruz. Devletten parasını alamayan müteahhit piyasaya borçlanıyor. Borçluları üzerine gidiyor. Adamı hapse atıyorlar, mallarına el koyuyorlar. Bunlar paraya vahşice saldırıyorlar. Süleymaniye’de içeriye girmemiş Türk işadamı kalmadı. Size bu durumda en az 30 tane mağdur adı verebilirim.”


Yolsuzluk faturası

Hukuk yolları açık değil mi diye soruyorum, “Mahkemede elini Kuran-ı Kerim’e basmadı diye bir Türk işadamı 4 gün gözatında kaldı“ örneğini veriyor. Adını da söylüyor. Kuzey Irak’ta halen yatırımı devam ettiği için adını yazmıyorum.

19 Amerikan, 9 İran şirketinin veya 12 milyar dolarlık ihale alan Güney Kore’den, konsolosluk açan Fransa’dan ve Lübnan’dan gelen girişimcinin başına da bu işler geliyor mu? Bu soruyu Erbil’de Hewler gazetesinin sahibi Rebwar Kerim Veli’ye soruyorum, “Kuzey Irak’ta konsolosluk açanların sorunu olmuyor” diyor.

Rebwar, Süleymaniye’deki gelişmeleri “Erbil ve Süleymaniye iki ayrı Maliye Bakanlığı ile yönetiliyor. 6 milyar dolarlık bütçenin yüzde 48’i Süleymaniye’de. Süleymaniye geçen yıl 320 milyon dolar açık verdi. Bu açığı Erbil kapattı. Yolsuzluk yapılmıştı. Buraya 1-2 milyon doları olmayan küçük müteahhitler geliyor. üalışanların parasını bile ödeyemiyorlar” sözleriyle anlatıyor.

Lübnanlı işadamları da Türkiye’den gidenlerle aynı kaderi paylaşıyor.


Gücü olana dokunmuyor

Buluştuğumuzda olup bitenleri anlatan işadamı, Kuzey Irak’ta 30-40 milyon dolarlık ihale aldı. Hatırlı ilişkileri olmasına rağmen işyeri, “ortağı“ tarafından işgal edilmiş. 

Süleymaniye’de en büyük yatırımı Bilkent Holding yapıyor. 360 bin metrekare alanda üniversite inşa ediyor. 15 milyon dolarının henüz ödenmediğini duyuyorum. Bilkent Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Abdullah Atalar “Sorun yok, devam ediyoruz“ diyor. 

Erbil’de ihale alan Taş Yapı’nın sahibi Emrullah Turanlı’nın “İnşaat maliyetleri 3 kat arttı. Yüzde 40 zarar ettik. İşi bitirip dönmeye bakıyorum“ sözleri, “zorbalığın“ ekonomik sürecini anlatıyor.


Söylemez kurtarıyor!

İflas ettiğini açıklayan gazeteci/müteahhit İlnur üevik’in işlerini Susurluk soruşturması sırasında imha gücü yüksek silahlarla yakalanan Dr. Mehmet ve Faysal Söylemez’in toparlamaya çalıştığını duyuyorum. Süleymaniye’den vatandaşlık alan Söylemez kardeşler, Kuzey Irak’ta ismi Amerikan güvenlik şirketine benzeyen Black Hawk Construction Corp.’u (Kara şahin İnşaat şirketi) kurdular.

üevik’in batışını,”Metrekaresi 260 dolara konut işi aldı. Maliyet yükselince ödemeleri 350 dolara çıkardılar. 16 milyon dolarlık alacağının 9 milyon dolarını verdiler. Yine de beceremedi” diye yorumluyorlar.


Olayı özetliyor işadamı:

“Kepçe kiralamışsın, 10 bin dolar borcun var. üdeyemiyorsun. Adamlarda ‘icraya verdim, avukatım gidecek’ diye bir durum yok. Asayişi tanıyordur, müteahhidi içeri aldırır.”

İddiaları soruştururken, Elazığlı bir işadamının hikayesine ulaşıyorum.
Ankara’da 1995’te Tüzün Yapı şirketini kuran, önemli yatırımlara imza atan makine mühendisi Necdet Tüzün, 2006 yılında Süleymaniye’ye gitti.

“Dolandırıcılıktan“ 4 yıl ceza alan Tüzün, temmuz ayından beri mahkÃ»m!



YARIN: Tüzün’ün trajik hikayesi

----------


## bozok

*Barzani, Türk devletinin gönderdiği işadamını tutukladı*


*Serpil Yılmaz*
*[email protected]*
*19.04.2008*


*Hapisteki işadamı-2*



Perşembe günü ilk bölümü yayımlanan “Hapisteki işadamı” dizime, Kuzey Irak’ta ekonomik zorbalığa uzanan süreci anlatarak devam etmek istiyorum. 

Türkiye, Irak’la 10 milyar dolara ulaşan ticaret hacmine koşarken, Kuzey Irak ile ilişkiler bir türlü normalleşmedi.

Kuzey Irak, “hızlı zengin olma“ rüyasını komşusuyla paylaşmakta bile zorluk çekiyor. Verdiği ihalelerde şirketleri borçlandırıp kelepçeliyor.

Yalnızca Süleymaniye’de, Türk şirketlerinden 70 kişinin tutuklandığı söyleniyor.

Aslına bakarsanız, 2000 yılının başlarında ekonomik ilişkilerin boyutunun farkına varan Türkiye, bir düzen arayışına girdi. Aynı yıl üzel Harp Dairesi, Kuzey Irak’a başkentten işadamı ihraç etti.

Irak Cumhurbaşkanı ve KYB Genel Başkanı Celal Talabani’nin bölgesi Süleymaniye ile Irak Kürt Bölgesi ve KDP’nin Başkanı Mesud Barzani’nin bölgesi Erbil’de eşzamanlı olarak, “Ankara Sanayici ve İşadamları Derneği“ şubeleri açıldı.


Barzani ortak

ASİAD Başkanı Cengiz Bozbeyoğlu, “O günlerde Barzani ve Talabani vermek istedikleri işleri ASİAD’a öneriyor, biz de Türk şirketlerine çağrı yapıyorduk. İlk iş verdiğimiz şirket 77 İnşaat’tı“ diyor.

“77 İnşaat” Kuzey Irak’ta 1200 kayıtlı Türk şirketi içinde faal olan (5 ay önceki veriler) 450 şirketin en başarılıları arasında anılıyor.

Türk şirketleri geri dönmeye başlasa da ekonomideki ağırlıkları sürüyor.

Süleyman Ciliv’in şirketi “77 İnşaat”ın, KYB Başbakanı Neçirvan Barzani’nin kardeşi Nihat Barzani ile ortaklık kurduğu söyleniyor.

Kuzey Irak’ta başarının sırrı bu. 

Barzani ailesiyle ortak olacaksın. Barzani’nin yeğenlerinin sayısı 100’ü buluyor, o nedenle birinci halkada kalacaksın!

Bir elin hükümete, öbür elin şıha (Barzani ailesinden) yetecek.


Başkan da tutuklandı

Kuzey Irak’ta tutuklanan ilk Türk işadamı, ASİAD Genel Sekreteri Ahmet üiçek olmuştu. üiçek, hapisten çıktıktan sonra yaşamını kaybetti. Bu durumu “kahrından öldü” diye niteleyenlerin yanı sıra, “Cezaevlerinden çıkanların yaşama şansı yok. üok kötü şartlarda kalıyorlar” diyenler de az değil.

Tutuklanan ikinci Türk işadamı ise Bozbeyoğlu (2005); cezaevinde 25 gün kalıyor. üıktıktan sonra, illegal yollarla Türkiye sınırından girmeyi başarıyor. 
Bozbeyoğlu, “O zaman Dışişleri Bakanlığı hakkımızı arasaydı, Türk işadamlarına uygulanan ekonomik zorbalık ve adli olaylar bu kadar artmazdı. Kosova’ya da, Güney Rusya’ya da biz gittik” diyor.


Söylemez anlatıyor

Gazeteci/müteahhit İlnur üevik’in “80 bin dolar alacağımı vermediler, iflas ettim” dediği şirketi üevikler’in, Erbil’de yarım kalan işlerini üstlenen isim, herkes için sürpriz olmuştu.

Türkiye’de imha gücü ağır silahlarla yakalanan, adam öldürme olaylarına karışan ve “üniformalılar üetesi” olarak anılan “Söylemez Kardeşler” Kuzey Irak’a yerleşti.

Dr. Sena Mehmet, asker kökenli M. Faysal, sendikacı Ahmet Söylemez Talabani’nin çevresine girdi ve bu ülkede “sorun çıkarmamak“ üzere vatandaşlık hakkı aldı.

Türkiye, Musul ve Bağdat’ta, 14 ülke ise Erbil’de de konsolosluk açtı. 
Ortaya çıkan boşluklar gayri resmi yollarla doluyor. 

Otel ve konut inşaatları alan Faysal Söylemez bu durumu şöyle anlatıyor:

“Hayat boşluk kaldırmaz. Anlaşmalar yazılı teminatlara bağlanmalı. Burada zaman mefhumu yok. üdeme gecikebilir. Sermayesi olan gelsin. İhaleler anahtar teslim, maliyetler iyi hesaplansın. üevikler’in işini çözüyoruz. Adalet işliyor.”

Ortak dil meselesi önemli. Kürtçeden söz etmiyorum, ekonominin dilinden. 

Bunu çözenlere göre hayatta “Müşkül“ yok!

----------


## bozok

*Tüzün: Her salı tahliye bekledim*


*Serpil Yılmaz*
*[email protected]*
*24.04.2008*


*Hapisteki işadamı-4*


Kuzey Irak’ta ekonomik zorbalıkları anlatmaya başladığım gün, Süleymaniye Tutukevi’nde 9 aydır hapis yatan Tüzün Yapı’nın sahibi Necdet Tüzün’ün öyküsünü anlatacağımı anons etmiştim. 

Yazının çıktığı gün, Tüzün için geri sayım başladı.

ünceki gün Tüzün tahliye oldu. Dosyası kapandı ve beraat etti.

Tüzün ile Süleymaniye’den konuşuyorum, “56 yaşıma kadar ülkemizde böyle bir olay görmedik, kader işte. Yabancı olduğum için ülkeyi terk ederim diye, dava süresi içinde kefaletle de bırakmadılar” diyor.

Temmuz ayının sıcak gecelerinden birinde, akşam saat 20.00’de evinden alınıp tutukevine götürülen Tüzün, önce “Bir iki güne kadar bırakırlar” düşüncesiyle ailesine haber bile vermiyor. Günler haftaları, haftalar ayları kovalarken, “Her salı tahliye bekledim” diyor Tüzün.


Karşılaştığı Türkler

Kuzey Irak’ta hükümlüler cezaevinde, dava aşamasındakiler ise tutukevinde kalıyor. Tüzün’e “İçeride Türk işadamıyla karşılaştınız mı?” diye de soruyorum. Mustafa üetiner’in adını veriyor.

üetiner, “Hapisteki işadamı” dizimi okuyunca bana mektup yazan işadamlarındandı. Süleymaniye Tutukevi’nde 25 gün kaldığını, 5 aydır da ülke dışına çıkamadığını anlatıyordu.

Tüzün, tutuklu kaldığı süre içinde ayrıca bir Türk şirketinin yöneticisiyle de karşılaşmış.

Irak Kürt Bölgesi, özgürlüğü paraya dönüştürme sürecinde, demokratik hukuk düzenini yerine oturtamadığından çok sayıda mağdur ortaya çıkarıyor. 
Tüzün, “Dış Ticaret Müsteşarlığı’nın izniyle buraya geldim, kaçak değil. Türkiye bizimle ilgilenmeyecekse, işadamlarının Kuzey Irak’a gitmesini yasaklasın! 9 aydır Türkiye’den kimse arayıp, sormadı. Başbakan Erdoğan’ın gezilerinde işadamları büyükelçiliklerin ilgisizliğini anlatırken dinlerdim. Başıma geldi. Musul konsolosumuzdan ses çıkmadı. Irak Kürt Bölge Başbakan Yardımcısı ümer Fettah’ın ilgisi ve bilgisi oldu” diye de sitem ediyor.


ümer Fettah arabulucu

Tüzün, “Yılda 15-20 trilyon ciro yapıyordum. Erzurum Havalimanı ihalesinden doğan KDV konusunda, DHMİ ile karşılıklı açtığımız davalar var. Teminatlarıma el kondu, Türkiye’de iş yapamaz hale geldim. Dava harçlarını yatırabilmek için para kazanmam lazımdı, Kuzey Irak’a geldim” diyor.

Tüzün, Süleymaniye’de yerel bir işadamıyla (Usta ümer) ortak oluyor. İşler iyi gitmiyor. Araya Fettah giriyor, iki tarafı uzlaştırıyor.

Bu dönemde Tüzün’den, Turgay Ciner’in elektrik santralını satın almak isteyen Iraklı Kürt işadamları, kendilerine tercümanlık yapacak birisini bulmasını istiyorlar. Tüzün de bir zamanlar yanında çalışan Murat Yıldırım’ı öneriyor.

Adamlar, Ciner’e gidecek olan 170 bin dolar kaporayı, Yıldırım’ın banka hesabına yatırıyorlar.

Hesapta buharlaşan 70 bin dolardan Tüzün sorumlu tutuluyor.

Bu olay nedeniyle tutuklanan Tüzün, hakkında açılan “dolandırıcılık” davası kapanmasına rağmen, “Doğruyu kimse bulamadı” diyor. şeytan aldı, götürdü!


Askerliğe sayıyorum

Tüzün, 2006 yılı sonunda, Süleymaniye’de aldığı 9 blokluk konut inşaatının 3’ünü teslim etmişti.

Bundan sonra işe devam edecek mi?

Hakedişlerini kesintisiz alabilecek mi?

Makine parkını, zor şartlarda taşıdığı milyonlarca dolarlık inşaat malzemesini ne yapacak?

Makine mühendisi olan Tüzün, “3 aylık askerlik yapmıştım. Buradaki günleri askerliğe sayıyorum. üok şükür atlattık!” diyor.

Tüzün, DHMİ ile davasını kazansa, Türkiye’de iş yapabilecek duruma gelse, dönüp arkasına bile bakmayacak ya...

Filmi geri sarmak gibi. Yani Maliye Bakanlığı’nın KDV kararından öncesine gitmek...

----------

